# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مع خالص الامنيات للهلال بالصعود

## jafaros

*:weeping:


:weeping:



:weeping:


:weeping:

نعم نتمني للهلال الصعود لدوري المجموعات عارفين ليه  ... ليس حبا في الهلال ولا سواد عيون قارورة ... لانو في المجموعات في الاسود .. علي شاكلة مازمبي والترجي والرجاء ومنو كمان .. الاهلي ... و وفاق سطيف .... وهنا تكمن المتعة الحقيقة في الخمسات والستات وكمان الجديد جوة وبرة وهناك ومفيش يمة ارحميني ..
الجلافيط لو مشو الكنفدرالية حا يلقوا يدهم زي السنة الفاتت ويملوا البلد زعيق عشان كدة احسن يكون في الابطال ويبقوا ملطشة .. الافريقي يمكن ان يمتعنا بخمسة او ستة في ابوالهل لكن احسن هناك ...
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*والله دى اجمل امنية ياحبيب
اللهم انصر الجلافيط على الافريقى يااارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد   كلااااااااااااااااااااااااام  منطقى   ولكن   كيف   يصمدوا   مع  أنا   أفريقى   أنا  سودانى
*

----------


## jafaros

*بس والله في المجموعات حتكون قمة المتعة  وقولوا يارب مجموعة فيها  الترجي الرجاء مازمبي والجلافيط ...
تخيلو معاي واتزكروا زكريات الفرق دي مع الجلافيط ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مالو ياجعفر ينضربوا هنا وهناك في الكونفيدرالية ...

كورنر :
الصعود بضم الصاد ولا فتح الصاد ...
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

مالو ياجعفر ينضربوا هنا وهناك في الكونفيدرالية ...

كورنر :
الصعود بضم الصاد ولا فتح الصاد ...



 
الكنفدرالية حمام ياعزو 
بعدين حيرتني انا من قبيل احاول انطقها غالباني 
الصٌعــٌود 
:41jg::41jg:
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*انا افريقى انا ....ثورة شباب تونس ...تحرق المقبرة ..بالفيها 
ثورة شباب تونس ...تهدد المقبرة
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*ههههههههههههه والله من يوم المباراه ما ضحكت شماته شديده هههههههههه
نتفرج و نشوف فلسفتهم الفارغه 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لا لا انا بختلف معاكم ومع عزو ده
افرقه رايح جاى وبالتقيل 
كنفدراليه دايخ ورش زى الرش
عينك ماتشوف الا النور 
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*عينك ماتشوف الا النوووور
شحطك محطك بعدين ديل يمشو نيالا ولاد ال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

:weeping:


:weeping:



:weeping:


:weeping:

نعم نتمني للهلال الصعود لدوري المجموعات عارفين ليه ... ليس حبا في الهلال ولا سواد عيون قارورة ... لانو في المجموعات في الاسود .. علي شاكلة مازمبي والترجي والرجاء ومنو كمان .. الاهلي ... و وفاق سطيف .... وهنا تكمن المتعة الحقيقة في الخمسات والستات وكمان الجديد جوة وبرة وهناك ومفيش يمة ارحميني ..
الجلافيط لو مشو الكنفدرالية حا يلقوا يدهم زي السنة الفاتت ويملوا البلد زعيق عشان كدة احسن يكون في الابطال ويبقوا ملطشة .. الافريقي يمكن ان يمتعنا بخمسة او ستة في ابوالهل لكن احسن هناك ...



 



لقيتك حاقد حقد . . . ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا عشان إسكتوا شوية
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

الكنفدرالية حمام ياعزو 
بعدين حيرتني انا من قبيل احاول انطقها غالباني 
الصٌعــٌود 
:41jg::41jg:



الأصح يا جعفر ... مع خالص الأمنيات للهلال بالصَعود الممطر والأصلي من الجمري للعماري ... :101::101::101:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

لا لا انا بختلف معاكم ومع عزو ده
افرقه رايح جاى وبالتقيل 
كنفدراليه دايخ ورش زى الرش
عينك ماتشوف الا النور 



:049: :049: :049:

any where any time 
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*اللهم دمرهم بسلا ح تونسي من قولت تييت رايح جاي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الأصح يا جعفر ... مع خالص الأمنيات للهلال بالصَعود الممطر والأصلي من الجمري للعماري ... :101::101::101:



:oao5::A12:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لالالالا
الافريقي وبس حيكون اخر محطاته وجلطاته
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*خمسة ناو  حاره من الافريقي 
ولو اتقدمو في الكنفدرالية نحن بنشيل سيكافا والدوري واتضمني
*

----------


## كته

*بن عليها يارب
بن عليها يارب
بن عليها يارب
غطس حجرهم حته حته
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تاريخ   مباراة  أنا   أفريقى   أمتى  ياشباب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

:weeping:


:weeping:



:weeping:


:weeping:

نعم نتمني للهلال الصعود لدوري المجموعات عارفين ليه ... ليس حبا في الهلال ولا سواد عيون قارورة ... لانو في المجموعات في الاسود .. علي شاكلة مازمبي والترجي والرجاء ومنو كمان .. الاهلي ... و وفاق سطيف .... وهنا تكمن المتعة الحقيقة في الخمسات والستات وكمان الجديد جوة وبرة وهناك ومفيش يمة ارحميني ..
الجلافيط لو مشو الكنفدرالية حا يلقوا يدهم زي السنة الفاتت ويملوا البلد زعيق عشان كدة احسن يكون في الابطال ويبقوا ملطشة .. الافريقي يمكن ان يمتعنا بخمسة او ستة في ابوالهل لكن احسن هناك ...



هههههههههههههههههاي
لقيتك غتيت جنس غتاته
*

----------


## zaeim84

*انا فكرت في الموضوع ده لكن 
ايضا الكونفدراليه فيها النجم وفرق كبيره بكل تاكيد 
الخمست متوافره جد
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نتمناها هزيمة للجلافيط رايح جاي من الافريقي ، عشان ما يمسكنا ضغط وصلنا المجموعات للسنة ......
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هم لو اترصعو من الافريقي بنزلو الكنفدراليه مهدهدين وبترصعو تاني نحن ما بنتحمل اي مجموعات قلبنا بقيف
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*ياخوي الهلال ماح يشيل الكأس زي كل سنة  والسنة دي إحتمال مجموعات الكونفدرالية مايحصلوها لكن الثابت كاس مافي

*

----------

